# Good Grief! Isn'T That Stretching It A Bit?



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Have a guess how much this is going for, go on.

And no, I'm not awarding it as a prize for the nearest answer...!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Is it more or less than item 120708239859? :shocking: ...and I've bought from the guy before... he went bananas with that one, plus he came up with a very cool name to a regular Vostok Neptune (not sure if it's regular, something's wrong with that one... hands/dial... something odd there).


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh it's more, much much more!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

howie77 said:


> Oh it's more, much much more!


Really??? 1000US$? I looked for it but just one the international ebay...

What's the guy claiming? That that one was on the wrist of the guy waving the flag at the Reichstag?


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> howie77 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh it's more, much much more!
> ...


Not far off! If you were in Poland, say, it would cost you 2,000 Polish Zloty (PLN)..... !! A tidy sum.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> howie77 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh it's more, much much more!
> ...


I give up... can't find that "gem" anywhere... Gimp2 tells me it's an ebay pic but I've searched ebay international, uk, es, de, ru and nothing... pray tell, where is it?


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

...but of course









250802429216


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

howie77 said:


> ...but of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah, now why didn't ebay showed me that one? I tried Vostok, Wostok, Bostok... probably not to offend me...

So, the first Amphibia, hum? Why is it written in English all over? 1966 export model right off the bat? :bull*******:


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

To the best of my knowledge, that is indeed the first ever model of Amphibia, and although some were used by the military, they were all signed in English. No idea why. There was also a special model that was good for 300 metres depth. And one was worn in space.

But there is no way that it is worth $1000.

Damn! I remember when these regularly went for $10-$20 on ebay. Missed my chance.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Chascomm said:


> To the best of my knowledge, that is indeed the first ever model of Amphibia, and although some were used by the military, they were all signed in English. No idea why. There was also a special model that was good for 300 metres depth. And one was worn in space.
> 
> But there is no way that it is worth $1000.
> 
> Damn! I remember when these regularly went for $10-$20 on ebay. Missed my chance.


So the first Amphibias were all written in English? That's why the Soviet Union didn't pull through then... 

...but it's true apparently... http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/white-eagle-has-landed-472711.html


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

A guy can always do a Hail-Mary, Buy-it-Now and keep their fingers crossed!


----------

